# Вопросы-ответы > Семейные вопросы >  Общение - 3

## Aniruddha das

- Gitamrita 


Харе Кришна! Мое почтение!

Культура западная и восточная можно сказать противоположны. Привычка легкого свободного общения с противоположным полом настолько сильна, что сложно представить как нам ее преодолеть.

Сколько раз сама себе зарекалась держать дистанцию, но пока чаще не получается. Произойдет ли это постепенно? Что поможет достичь желаемого идеала? Вы часто употребляете фразу "защищать чувства" своей половинки.

Как это выглядит практически. Мне кажется, это действительно должен быть обоюдный процесс. Оба супруги должны понимать, что вероятность привлечься кем-то другим есть и не малая, и бдить, чтобы этого не произошло. В чем здесь соль? Верность человека? Я о том, что не каждый может устоять перед проявлением внимания постороннего человека.

Заранее благодарна.....

Отвечает Девананда Пандит дас:

Харе Кришна!
Слово «культура» происходит от греческого корня «культ». «Культ» означает – поклонение. То есть культура – это традиция поклонения Богу. Культурный человек – это человек, поклоняющийся Богу. Западное умение наслаждать чувства никак нельзя назвать культурой, изначальное значение этого слова теперь очень размыто. Если сравнивать два образа жизни – восточный и западный, то можно понять, что в основе их лежат совершенно разные системы ценностей. Восточная культура более одухотворена, восточные люди в большинстве своем знают о высшем предназначении жизни человека. В отличие от них западные люди на вопрос: «Зачем вы живете?» не в состоянии дать более или менее вразумительного ответа.

Если у вас в жизни есть высшая цель, есть ориентиры и личности, олицетворяющие эту цель, то вам легко принять образ жизни и мышления восточного типа. Все просто, вы принимаете «культ» и становитесь культурным. Если же вам более близки западные «ценности», вы так и останетесь при них, не реализовав редчайший шанс – самореализации в человеческой форме жизни.

Можно много говорить о том, что западные образ мысли и традиции нам ближе, что нам трудно применить непомерные принципы, живя в больших мегаполисах, что мы не должны быть фанатиками и пр. Но для чего мы вообще решили стать участниками этой грандиозной комедии под названием «Духовная жизнь»?

Настоящие духовные реализации начнутся лишь тогда, когда мы возвысим свое сознание до уровня благости. До этого момента вся наша духовная практика выглядит просто как декламация высших духовных истин.

Что вы ожидаете в конце этой жизни? Верите ли вы в то, что по милости Господа Чайтаньи и Шрилы Прабхупады вам может открыться дверь в высшие сферы духовного бытия? Верите ли вы в то, что эта никчемная материальная сделка может обернуться грандиозным успехом? Пожалуйста, не пытайтесь оправдывать свои слабости своими же слабостями. Просто отбросьте их. Признайтесь сначала самой себе, что это плохо и грязно. Когда вы это сделаете, через 15 минут вам захочется поделиться со всем миром успехом вашей борьбы с анартхой. Не обращайте внимания на то, что вокруг вас так много несоответствий и лицемерия. В круге вашей ответственности вы можете стать хозяйкой. Начните управлять своей жизнью с помощью принципов, которые даровал нам Прабхупада.

----------

